# New to Me 17" Bandsaw - Questions for the Pros



## Steve in VA (Aug 30, 2020)

I saw a used 17" Grizzly for sale at a price that seemed to good to be true. Called the guy and I jump on the deal.

The problem / question I now have is it's wired for 220v, which I don't have in the garage. I knew this when buying it, but figured for the price I'd deal with it and figure something out. It can be configured for 110v, but I'm curious about how much of a performance issue I'll have if I rewire it for 110v, and if the I'll end up blowing the circuit breaker often? What I didn't realize when I bought it was my garage has a 15 amp circuit, and the bandsaw with it's 2hp motor is 20 amps. 

Experts, please chime in and before you go there, the panel is in the basement. And of course it's on the opposite side of the house from the garage. I do have a dryer plug in the laundry room which is just inside the door from the garage to the house. I've found conflicting info on a dryer being a dedicated circuit vs. being able to run an additional plug from this outlet.

Thanks in advance! Excited to get the upgrade from my 14" Delta with a rise block to this one, but am wondering what I've got myself into. And, of course, I now need some new blades to cut bigger logs....suggestions???

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2020)

I have the same exact saw and run it on 110. Does everything I ask of it.


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 30, 2020)

That is beautiful. I would put it in the living room if I were you. Well, maybe a photo on the nightstand.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 30, 2020)

I think that if you re-wire it for 110, it will pull a lot more amps than with 220. You will likely have to upgrade your service to 30 amps at least. 
Suggest you talk to a local electrician. It might be cheaper than you think to just have a 220 service installed. Since many major machines run on 220, you won't regret having it in the future. 

In my shop, all my major machines run on 220, even my dust collector. In my experience, the motors last longer and run cooler.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 30, 2020)

My thoughts, are first, your 15 amp circuit is almost definitely 14 ga which is not adequate for the 20 amps the saw will draw. 

I don't believe there is a problem running a branch off the dryer, but you could not run both at the same time. This is only if the current dryer wiring is 4 wire with a safety ground. 

If it were me, I'd just wire in a new 220 circuit to the garage. As Larry said, lots of machines run on 220. Wire, circuit breaker and outlet and you are good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 30, 2020)

At least it's not 3-phase.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 30, 2020)

Nice saw. My experience is that motors wired 220 run quieter and smoother. I doubt it affects the performance much. Having said that the 15 amp breaker will probably give you problems. It takes 12/2 with ground to upgrade to a 20 amp 110 and the same for 220 , just another breaker. My last shop had marginal electric capacity and I hated it. The new one has a 100 amp 20 circuit panel. Think I would just put in a 50 or 60 amp sub panel and be done with it. Enjoy your new toy it's beautiful.


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2020)

@woodtickgreg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2020)

If it where me id run the 220 line. 220 will draw less amps too. Motors always seem to be more happy on 220, lol. Even if you pay an electrician to run the line for you it would be money well spent. You'll appreciate it when you start making heavy cuts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2020)

You should be fine if you upgrade to 20a. But I guess whatever is less painful for you. BTW I have a Delta DJ20 jointer that I rewired to 110 when I bought it. Where I worked had the identical jointer wired to 220. I have used them both a lot and have never noticed any difference in performance...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks guys! 

I'm sure it will be a fairly hefty price tag here to get a new line run but I'll probably look into it just for sh*t's and giggles.


----------



## 4jo3 (Aug 30, 2020)

Take a picture of the motor. Depending on how many poles the motor is and what startup is. It doesn’t look good. All household breakers are rated 80percent. Given start up will be more than 20 amps it will most likely trip depending on how many cycles it takes to get below 20amps. If the motor is 20amps at 110v it needs be ran on a 30amp 1p breaker or larger with the appropriate wire and receptacle.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2020)

I do not think code lets you branch off of dryer. 15 amp will not work. you need an electrician.
220 / 110 you will get same performance. Nice saw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 31, 2020)

I have a 17" Jet, and originally was set for 110. Kept blowing the breaker, and would bog down on heavy cuts. Converted over to 220, and never blows the breaker, nor does it bog down any more. So, I am a huge 220 fan! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks again everyone for your input!

I may not have it plugged in just yet, but the mobile base that came with it is a game changer. I can't believe how easy it makes it to move around. 

Once I get the electric situation figured out and a new blade I'll be ready to roll. 

For those of you that have a 17", and cut logs for bowl blanks, what size blade do you run? I have a 1/2 on my 14" Delta and it works great. I'm wondering if moving up to a 3/4" will make a big difference?


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 1, 2020)

I have a 1" for the big stuff, and 1/2" for resawing. Chuck


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 23, 2020)

Well, I bit the bullet and decided to go ahead and run a 220V, 20amp dedicated circuit for the new toy!

It took about 120 feet of 12/2 AWG which allowed me a little cushion in the space above the garage just in case. I had to run it from one side of the house, in the basement, all the way to the other side into the garage, up through the garage wall into the attic, and down through the wall on the opposite side of the garage. I've got four holes in the drywall, but luckily I found a TV cable that ran through the basement ceiling fairly close to a run of can lights. Of course the joists ran perpendicular to wire run, but that cable and can lights were a huge plus in helping pull the wire all the way through the basement. Having my 15 year old Son around was a huge help; couldn't have done it without a second person.

I just put the breaker in and flipped the switch.....no pop  and a smooth running band saw! 

Thanks for the advice and I know I'll be happier in the long run with the additional power! Now onto some drywall repair and clean up, but probably not before cutting a nice fat log!

Appreciate this site and everyone on it; what a great community!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 23, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and decided to go ahead and run a 220V, 20amp dedicated circuit for the new toy!
> 
> It took about 120 feet of 12/2 AWG which allowed me a little cushion in the space above the garage just in case. I had to run it from one side of the house, in the basement, all the way to the other side into the garage, up through the garage wall into the attic, and down through the wall on the opposite side of the garage. I've got four holes in the drywall, but luckily I found a TV cable that ran through the basement ceiling fairly close to a run of can lights. Of course the joists ran perpendicular to wire run, but that cable and can lights were a huge plus in helping pull the wire all the way through the basement. Having my 15 year old Son around was a huge help; couldn't have done it without a second person.
> 
> ...


Have fun with it I really like mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

